# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Wi-Fi от «Белтелеком»

## ByFly

Компания Белтелеком активно развивает сеть Wi-Fi, постоянно увеличивая количество хот-спотов (точек быстрого доступа). Карту хот-спотов можно посмотреть [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. На сегодняшний день сеть Wi-Fi от Белтелеком насчитывает около 160 тысяч точек доступа и их количество постоянно растет
	С целью удовлетворения потребностей абонентов в услугах беспроводного доступа, Белтелеком предлагает несколько вариантов получения реквизитов доступа (логина и пароля) к услугам Интернет по технологии Wi-Fi:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

